# Polaris Ranger Crew 800 Question



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a 2013 Polaris Ranger Crew 800 and I do not ride in mud but use it for work to drive property. Some light mud when it rains but no mud parks or any intense mudding. However, I seem to have problems all the time with rear differential leaks, rear axle boots tearing, etc. Currently the radiator fans runs all the time and it over-heats constantly. I can ride around my neighborhood and it is close to boiling water. Radiator fans runs almost all the time. Is anyone else having these issues and are the new Rangers any better? Also I have a light bar and it draws down the dual batteries so I get low voltage reading whenever I use the bar for any length of time. I do have a 2-inch lift but the dealer said it should not be an issue. The list would have nothing to do with the over-heating issue. Just wanted to see if it was my unit or if these are common issues. Currently I don't trust it to get to far from the truck!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

What year is it? I have a 2013 non-crew 800 and I do not have any issues with it. Most the lifts are simply a spacer which puts everything at steeper angles, which is likely contributing to your axle boots tearing. Depending on the wattage of the light bar, you may need to go to a larger alternator. I can't help on the rearend leak. As far as overheating, I'd start by cleaning the radiator fins and flushing the coolant system. Next check the thermostat. Good luck.


----------



## fishawg (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a 2010 it sometimes overheats. Had to change the thermostat a few times. Make sure the coolant is clean if not it will foul the radiator.


----------

